# Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?



## sanja1986 (20. August 2011)

hey leute 
ich wollte mal fragen welcher fisch am besten schmeckt und die wenigsten gräten hat.


----------



## Fun Fisher (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Kann man so nicht sagen, dass ist eine sublektive Meinung.

Mir z.B. schmeckt geräucherter Aal am besten.
Schmeckt gut und wenig Gräten hat er auch. Man kann beim Aal direkt von der Hauptgrete herunteressen.


----------



## Backfire (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Kann man so nicht sagen, dass ist eine sublektive Meinung.



Genau.

Ich persönlich mag auch sehr gerne Räucheraal, und Heilbutt esse ich gerne.


----------



## Zander Janky (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Ich bevorzuge den Zander,einfach lecker #6


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

hecht,aal ,zander,forelle.dorsch,plattfisch,leng ....... und viele mehr


----------



## Namenloser (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Kann man so nicht sagen, dass ist eine sublektive Meinung.
> 
> Mir z.B. schmeckt geräucherter Aal am besten.
> Schmeckt gut und wenig Gräten hat er auch. Man kann beim Aal direkt von der Hauptgrete herunteressen.


 :m

Da schließ ich mir dir glat an jeder hat nen anderen geschmack wobei mir persönlich am besten Aal und Welse geräuchert schmecken.
Aber sonst auch gerne Bulleten aus Brassen, Rotaugen als Bratheringe und Zander und barsche aus'm Ofen oder vom Gill
...... Ach sch**** jetzt hab ich hunger #q


----------



## Glenneangler (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Ich esse am liebsten Zander & Barsch.
Allerdings bin ich einer Kaltgeräucherten Forelle auch nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Gemini (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Thunfisch! Wenn er gut zubereitet ist zumindest 









Es kommt meiner Meinung nach absolut auf die Zubereitung und
den Koch an. Sehr gut schmecken mir aus heimischen Gewässern: Zander, Barsch, Mefo gravad, Dorsch


----------



## Andal (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Frisches Dorschfilet im Backteig und Kartoffelstifte aus der Friteuse. I could kill for irish fish and chips!


----------



## sanja1986 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

super viel dank fuer eure antworten 
ich glaube ich werde alles selber mal testen^^
muss NUR noch den scheiß angelschein machen


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Frisches Dorschfilet im Backteig und Kartoffelstifte aus der Friteuse. I could kill for irish fish and chips!


 

|good:


----------



## Alpinestars (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Ich stehe ja sehr auf Leng, Dorsch und Scholle
Was nicht so mein Fall ist, das ist Aal und Hecht kann auch sein das ich ihn immer falsch zubereitet habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Am liebsten fliegende Fische. Die Flügel schmecken luftgetrocknet und gesalzen echt lecker.


----------



## silviomopp (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Geräuchert fast jeden , ausser Brassen 

Gedünstet ist die Schleie einfach das Beste 

Aus dem Ofen ; Hecht und Zander 

Aus der Pfanne : Aal in Butter gebraten und Barschfilet  , obwhl ja die Geschmäcker verschieden sind...


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Moinsen, es geht nichts über Fischspezialtäten, z.B.geräucherte Ohren vom Seehasen....!
Petri Gruss und reingehauen...Maik


----------



## kingandre88 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Aal,Schleie,Zander...mehr gibt es eignetlich nicht zu sagen.....wobei fast alles geräuchert schmeckt!!!


----------



## Jose (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Backfisch

:l


----------



## Andal (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



Jose schrieb:


> Backfisch :l



Zum Nachtisch immer gerne genommen!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



Jose schrieb:


> Backfisch
> 
> :l


 
....hat aber auch mindestens 12 Paar Gräten |bla: 

Der TN wollte was ohne haben! :q


----------



## hechtangler-uede (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Zander und Barsch weiß gekocht

Hecht und Lachs auf/in Gemüse aus dem Backofen

Aal und Forelle geräuchert


----------



## ak.checker (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Felchen gebraten oder gebacken #6
Forelle, Hecht und Zander gebacken oder Gegrillt sind aoch nicht zu verachten:q


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

makrele schmeckt mir gebraten oder gegrillt am "ehrlichsten", ansonsten für verschiedene zubereitungen auch verschiedene fische |wavey:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Aal und Heilbutt geräuchert#g


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



Backfire schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Ich persönlich mag auch sehr gerne Räucheraal, und Heilbutt esse ich gerne.



Das sind mir auch die Liebsten.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Geräuchert fast jeden , ausser Brassen



Ich selbst mag ja keinen Fisch. Höchstens geräuchert ab und zu mal ein Stückchen.

Hab neulich einen ersten Räucherversuch unternommen.
Meine Versuchskanninchen waren alle ganz scharf auf die Brachse...
Besser als Aal.
Bei einer 50er ist auch das Fleisch/Grätenverhältnis in einen akzeptablen Rahmen.

Wenn ich grille ist der Hecht meistens vor dem Zander vertilgt.


----------



## Tradnats (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

NUn, ich hab bisher noch nicht vieles an Fischgerichten bzw. unterschiedlichen Fisch gegessen, dennoch sticht ein Mahl besonders hervor.

Ich fand den gegrillten Aal, mit etwas Pfeffer und Paprika Pulver, sehr sehr sehr sehr lecker.
Nachfolger ist die Räucherforelle, aber naja hab halt noch nicht viel verschiedenen Fisch gegessen -.-

Hab da bestimmt ein paar Gaumenschmäuse verpasst 


gut nächtle, oder besser gesagt guten morgen^^ |wavey:


----------



## barschkönig (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Ähhmm Bratheringe, Räucheraal, Zanderfilet, Plattfisch, Dorsche, Meerforelle:m


----------



## Aalhunter33 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Auf die Frage vom TE kann ich keine Antwort geben.
Denn die Geschmäcker sind verschieden,gelle.


----------



## Breamhunter (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Vorm Saufen eine Dose Ölsardinen und für den Tag danach einen akkuraten Rollmops #6


----------



## omnimc (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Fischstäbchen logischerweise die haben kein gräten.


----------



## Parasol (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Hallo,



sanja1986 schrieb:


> hey leute
> ich wollte mal fragen welcher fisch am besten schmeckt und die wenigsten gräten hat.



bisher sehr viele Antworten und Meinungen auf eine Frage, die man eigentlich gar nicht beantworten kann.

Die Vorgabe "...schmeckt am besten *und* hat die wenigsten Gräten" schränkt die Möglichkeiten auf wenige Arten ein. Abgesehen davon, dass Geschmack eine subjektive Wahrnehmung ist.


----------



## Case (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Quappe schmeckt genial und hat wenig Gräten. Äsche ist auch sehr lecker. 

Am besten schmecken mir Plattfische. Aber die muss ich kaufen.

Case


----------



## Brikz83 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

gebeitzte Meerforellenfilets und dazu Honig-Senf-Dill Soße


----------



## Andal (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Hier merkt man von den Gräten auch nichts.

Frische Filets vom Hering, in grobem Hafermehl gewendet und knusprig ausgebacken.


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Platten!


----------



## Gemini (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Marinierter Jellyfish, garantiert keine Gräten!

Der Geschmack ist Geschmacksache...


----------



## Gunnar. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Maaaahlzeit,

Geräuchert es ich fast jeden Fisch der rich räuchern läßt.
Am liebsten natürlich Karpfen. Gefolgt von den Klassikern Aal und Forelle.

"Pfannengericht" : Dorsch , Plattfisch , Karpfen ,Aal  , Quappe , Schlei und Zander

Kochtopf : bäh ich mag keinen Kochfisch!

Hecht ist für mich nicht so der Bringer.
Was ich garnicht mag , egal wie zubereitet , ist Wels..


----------



## hf22 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Meine favoriten sind stint und geräucherte brasse.

Mfg


----------



## Zander Janky (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Wie schon erwähnt,ist mein schmackhafteste Fisch der Zander..und der Hering in Tomatensoße. Hatte den Häring vergessen zu erwähnen,sory 

MfG


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Der Schmackhafteste? Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden. 
*und* die wenigsten Gräten? Aal!

Allerdings.... |kopfkrat
Wenn die Fische groß genug sind lassen sie sich gut filetieren. #6
Und dann kommt es *nur noch* auf den Geschmack an. 

Bei mir sind es:

Dorschfilet gebraten, Gravedlachs (Meerforelle), Zander- und Barschfilet gebraten, Heilbutt geräuchert, Stör geräuchert, Meerforelle gebraten, Scholle/Flunder gebraten oder geräuchert,
Hering gebraten und als Brathering sauer eingelegt, Aal geräuchert und gebraten.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Andal (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Das so wenige "Kochfisch" mögen, liegt sicherlich daran, dass sie so einen Fisch wirklich gekocht vorgesetzt bekamen.

Gedämpfter Wildlachs mit Schmorgurken, Schellfisch in Dillsoße, oder ein Waller aus dem Wurzelsud sind echte Schmankerl, wenn der Koch/die Köchin was kann!


----------



## LeineAngler93 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

In Butter gebratene Hornhecht-Stücken sind auch was ganz Feines!


----------



## weserwaller (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



LeineAngler93 schrieb:


> In Butter gebratene Hornhecht-Stücken sind auch was ganz Feines!



Die selben kann man auch ganz fein, grob von der Mittelgräte befreit, gewürzt und leicht in Mehl gewendet ausfrittieren.

Schmeckt sehr lecker und die Gräten stören so kein bisschen mehr.


----------



## dark (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das so wenige "Kochfisch" mögen, liegt sicherlich daran, dass sie so einen Fisch wirklich gekocht vorgesetzt bekamen.
> 
> Gedämpfter Wildlachs mit Schmorgurken, Schellfisch in Dillsoße, oder ein Waller aus dem Wurzelsud sind echte Schmankerl, wenn der Koch/die Köchin was kann!



Mjam. Klingt super! :m

Gut pochierter Fisch ist eine Köstlichkeit. Aber Barschfilet in Butter angebraten auf Toast auch (und schmeckt mir persönlich noch besser als Zander - aber auch der ist nicht zu verachten). Waller hatte ich auch schon (leider nicht selbstgefangenen, sondern in einem Restaurant) und ist wirklich köstlich. Carp frites in einem Gasthaus im Elsass (F) waren zwar lecker, aber für meinen Geschmack ist das Gericht zu fettig, da es traditionellerweise mit Pommes Frites und Mayonaise serviert wurde. |rolleyes

Als Kind hasste ich ja Fisch, bis mir im Urlaubshotel (selbstgefangene) Albeli/Felchen im Bierteig vorgesetzt wurden. Damals tat sich eine neue Welt auf! |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Heringskiller89 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Also meine Favoriten sind Dorsch, Zander, Hecht und Forelle zusammen mit Aal und Lachs, auch ein Karpfen kann Lecker sein.
Aber ein gut gemachtes "Brathering" Rotauge oder ne gute Fischbulette aus Brassenfilets Sind echt nicht zu Verachten. 

Aber einwas muss ich sagen Gekocht oder Gedünstet ist ne Vergewaltigung für alle Fische, die sind dann Definitiv um sonst gestorben (ich sag nur Karpfen Blau). Das beste ist immernoch schön Mehlirt und gebraten mit Butter und Rosmarin. 
das ist das beste.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Seeteufel aus dem Kräuterdunst auf einem Safranschaum. Wenn das nicht gut ist!?


----------



## Gunnar. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Nö nö nö,

An meinem Fisch kommt kein Unkraut rann. Und er wird auch nicht mit welchen in Berührung kommen.
Solch Geschmackspanscherein komm'n mir nich aufem Tisch.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Pur ist auch ned schlecht. Sashimi und Sushi sind auch lecker!


----------



## Gunnar. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Pur ja - roh nein......


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Seehecht oder Steinbeisser gebraten mit mediteranem
Gemüse und Basmatireis.:m


----------



## Zander Janky (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Seezunge schön im Backofen schmoren,und dann die Seezunge mit Zitrone beträufeln,dazu Bratkartoffeln mit Speck und Zwiebeln,einfach lecker.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Ganz einfach.

Einen Sud aus Fischfond, Weißwein, frischen Kräuter (was halt so da ist) ansetzen und den Fisch auf einem Dämpfeinsatz darübersetzen, zudecken und garen. Nebenbei etwas Fischfond mit Sahne einköcheln, den Safran zugeben und mit eiskalter Butter schaumig montieren.


----------



## omnimc (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



Case schrieb:


> Quappe schmeckt genial und hat wenig Gräten. Äsche ist auch sehr lecker.
> 
> Am besten schmecken mir Plattfische. Aber die muss ich kaufen.
> 
> Case


 

dooferweise darf erste nicht von jeden gejagd werden.

mit salz und peffer habe ich aber bis jetzt fast jeden fisch mundgerecht hinbekommen.:q


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Goldbarren ;-) Gebraten und Geräuchert ein Genuss... MMMMHHHHH


----------



## omnimc (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Goldbarren? aber wenn dann nur im Bierteig:q#g


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Cheers #g
An alle die nicht wissen was mit "Goldbarren" gemeint ist, es ist eine Goldforelle (Lachsforelle)


----------



## LeineAngler93 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nö nö nö,
> 
> An meinem Fisch kommt kein Unkraut rann.




|good:


----------



## omnimc (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



LeineAngler93 schrieb:


> |good:


 
da dreh ich durch, safran ist kein unkraut.!!!


----------



## LeineAngler93 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Na sicher ist es das|supergri Alles, was weder Fleisch noch Fisch ist, ist Unkraut! Naja, Kartoffeln vielleicht noch


----------



## Gunnar. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Genau!!


----------



## omnimc (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

kartoffeln ? 
last mal die kartoffel da raus, die kann sich gar nicht wehren.!!!



.


----------



## Carpmen (22. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

meien Favoriten sind 
Forelle gegrillt 
Saibling in Alufolie (Salz , Pfeffer , Paprika , Bärlauch )
Aal gegrillt nur mit Salz Pfeffer und eventuell ein bischen Bärlauch
Zander/Barsch gegrillt 
Hecht/Barbe am liebsten mit Dill-Senfsosse
Karpfen geräuchert oder filetiert dann mit Panade in der Friteuse 
Schleie gegrillt 

Was ich zb Auch gern mache das ich die Fische mit Senf Merretich Einreibe ein bischen dill rosmarin bärlauch dann in die Alufolie eingewickelt und ab in den ofen damit


----------



## Raubfischzahn (22. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

1. Zander/Barsch/Forelle in nem Bratschlauch zubereitet...sensationell lecker!

2. Aal geräuchert

und zu guter letzt noch das Bismarckbrötchen:m


----------



## LOCHI (22. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Fischstäbchen #6


----------



## bazawe (22. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Meine Favoriten sind Barsch, Zander und Seesaibling.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## daci7 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Sehr gut schmecken mir frische und einfach zubereitete Fische vom Grill oder vom Stock. Dabei sind die Favoriten: Sardine, Makrele, Hering, Forelle, Barsch und Aal.

Aus dem Räucherofen kommen dann noch Karpfen und Brassen dazu, aus dem Rohr nehm ich gern Zander, Dorade, Seehecht und aus der Pfanne Hecht, Dorsch, Zander und Platte.

Achja und eingelegt sind natürlich Heringe, Ukelei, Rotauge und Rotfeder super!

Hab ich jemanden vergessen? |rolleyes


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> Cheers #g
> An alle die nicht wissen was mit "Goldbarren" gemeint ist, es ist eine Goldforelle (Lachsforelle)


 

...und ich dachte sofort an die goldbraun gebackenen Fischstäbchen aus der Werbung (Käpten xxxx)


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (22. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

Safran ist Teuer und wird aus Blütenstaub gewonnen!

Wird aber hauptsächlich zum Kuchenbacken verwendet! ;-)

Ich sage  mal jeder Fisch ist gut und gesund, es kommt nur auf die Zubereitung an.


----------



## Bad District (22. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



sanja1986 schrieb:


> hey leute
> ich wollte mal fragen welcher fisch am besten schmeckt und die wenigsten gräten hat.


 
Ja Sanja ich denke das ist Geschmackssache. Viele lieben den Chinamann andere gehen lieber zum Italialover und können mit Chinaküche nichts anfangen....
Ich denke es kommt in erster Linie auch auf die Zubrereitung an. Ein Brassen kann auch sehr gut schmecken trotz seiner vielen Gräten z.B als Fischküchle.


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

zwiebeln anbraten , sahne und kräuter dazu und über die dorschfilets in der backform gießen.  das ganze 20 - 30 min backen und kartoffler dazu #6


----------



## Bad District (22. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Safran ist Teuer und wird aus Blütenstaub gewonnen!


 
Falsch. Es ist das innere der Blüte aber kein Blütenstaub


----------



## Fanne (22. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*

ich bevorzuge backfisch von nordsee


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der Schmackhafteste ?*



Bad District schrieb:


> Falsch. Es ist das innere der Blüte aber kein Blütenstaub


 
Um genau zu sein, das Safrangewürz wird aus dem Crocus Sativus gewonnen, einmal im Jahr produziert jede Blüte drei Safranfäden, die von Hand geerntet werden müssen, für 1Kg Safran benötigt man ca.80.000 - 150.0000 Blüten!

Na da geh ich doch lieber fischen!
Petri,Gruss und reingehauen...Maik


----------

